
Telcos gear up to fight Facebook over how you log into websites - techpp
http://mashable.com/2017/03/30/facebook-login-gsma-mobile-connect/#Hjyc0Y3eygqQ
======
mtgx
I almost want the Mobile Connect to happen so that people become much more
away of SS7 hacking.

